# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Blimey Tonights Quiz!!!

## wifie

Nearly forgot to announce it!  (Seems to have become the norm now!)  OK for yer sins it is me again bein quizzie and the subject is loosely FOOD!  (Oh and I suppose drink!  :Wink: )  8.30pm as usual - see you there!

----------


## canuck

Food????  Just when I was inspired by the new slim, trim form of one of our orgers.   I was going to forsake food - now you place if right there in front of me!!!!   What is a gal to do?   

I've caved - see you tonight!

----------


## wifie

Och if you can't beat them join them Cancuck!  The chat often turns to food - that is what inspired me!  It is virtual food tho and is therefore fat and guilt free.  
Disclaimer:-  The quizzie cannot be held responsible for any visits to the biscuit tin during the break (or any other part of the quiz)!  :Wink:

----------

